# Spicebush or Swallowtail?



## 2Blessed (Jun 26, 2011)

We are thinking of purchasing a unit for personal use.  We exchanged into a Spicebush unit about 4 years ago, and I really liked the unit although the furniture was a bit dated.  It is also tucked away in the residential area. You really have to know where you are going to find the units. We have never seen Swallowtail interior.  I know that Swallowtail is on the main drag in Seapines, and closer to Harbortown. Not sure if this is a big plus.  One plus for Spicebush over Swallowtail is it is closer to the beach, and although both are short on amenities (not that we need them) at least Spicebush has a somewhat decent pool and tennis onsite.  Price is the same for both units, so not really a factor.

If you have stayed at both, or had the opportunity to view both, I would appreciate your thoughts.  Thanks.

2Blessed


----------



## jme (Jun 27, 2011)

Both were former Marriott properties, and since we've been Marriott owners at Hilton Head since 1998, we're familiar with both. We've visited both on numerous occasions, but never stayed overnight. More familiar with Swallowtail since we have two sets of friends who are owners there, and they love it. 

There are some huge Swallowtail fans out there, but frankly I've never in over  a decade heard anyone speak much about Spicebush. Both units are similar, but i personally like the Swallowtail location better.....and i think the area is much prettier. I would say Swallowtail, but the best idea is always to stay in both and then decide.

P.S. Look up DebBrown and ask her....she's a Swallowtail owner from way back, and she loves it.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,
I own at Spicebush and have stayed at Swallowtail.  They are very similar, but as you pointed out, Spicebush is closer to the beach, which is why we purchased there.  Spicebush is in the process of updating the furniture, it should look great!  No special assessments, it is being done out of the reserve.
I like both properties, and I think you can't go wrong with either as long as you know what you are getting-spacious, townhouse style units with a nice pool but not a lot of extra amenities. (The pool and tennis court at Spicebush are in great shape, having recently been resurfaced.)
I think it really just comes down to personal preference as far as location, but you might want to ask the folks at the Club Group (the managment company for both properties) to show you units in both next time you're on Hilton Head. 
Feel free to pm me if you have any specific questions about Spicebush!
Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, Marty is right... we are long time Swallowtail owners.  Both resorts are similar in style.  The Swallowtail units are a bit bigger with the extra den area on the second floor.  The Spicebush carport takes up a portion of the units square footage.  Spicebush has both bedrooms on the upper floor where Swallowtail is split one up and one down.  This might make a differences for privacy issues or if you have small children.  

Although I've always liked the location of Swallowtail midway between the beach and Harbour Town and across the street from Truffles, I can appreciate the Spicebush location too.  We sometimes rent at the villas near Spicebush so we can take our dogs.  

Deb


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 27, 2011)

One nice thing about both Spicebush and Swallowtail is that you can trade through II OR RCI.  I've gotten some nice trades with my Spicebush unit; most recently into Marriott Timber Lodge at Lake Tahoe.  I think both resorts are under-appreciated !


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> One nice thing about both Spicebush and Swallowtail is that you can trade through II OR RCI.  I've gotten some nice trades with my Spicebush unit; most recently into Marriott Timber Lodge at Lake Tahoe.  I think both resorts are under-appreciated !



Agree!!  We own summer weeks and that makes them great traders.   

You and I might be the Swallowtail/Spicebush appreciation group.  LOL!  I'd rather stay at one of these than at the Marriott properties on HH.  All the Marriotts look the same but Swallowtail and Spicebush are really a part of the Hilton Head and Sea Pines community.  You don't think about doing "resort activities", you think about doing Sea Pines or Hilton Head activities:  biking, dolphin trips, beach, outdoor concerts, etc.

Deb


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Deb,
I couldn't agree with you more!  And we've used AC's we've gotten for Spicebush deposits to trade into Swallowtail    Both resorts feel like I'm staying in a cozy home (instead of a hotel) to me!   Love Sea Pines!


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've traded into both Swallowtail and Spicebush.  Both are really nice.  Although I'm a big Monarch fan because of its beach and location, if I could buy either Swallowtail or Spicebush for half (or less) the money, I would go for it.

George


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 27, 2011)

I just stayed in Spicebush Memorial week. I prefer the Spicebush location because of the proximity of the beach. As stated, the pool, although small, was very nice and never crowded. If tennis is your thing, the courts looked awesome. Our room had a nice deck view of the stream with gators swimming around quite a bit. We also too advantage of the gas grills located near the pool to cook steaks a couple times. With fees around $700, a decent priced unit would be a great purchase for those who would use it most years.

Sorry, but I can't speak for Swallowtail


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a quick mention... The HOA of Swallowtail and I assume Spicebush has a list of weeks for sale.  I think there is a referral discount available.  The prices are reasonable - not free like many these days - but a good deal.

I can give the contact info to anyone who PMs me.

Deb


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, we always get a list of units for sale when we get minutes from the board, etc.  Since the same management company handles both Spicebush and Swallowtail, I think Deb Brown's contact should be able to provide a list of units for sale at both resorts. 
Hope to see you all in Sea Pines someday  
Deb from NC


----------



## 2Blessed (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to both Deb's and others that replied. It is really a hard decision to make because they are so similiar, but I think we are leaning towards Spicebush.  Like I stated earlier, we are familiar with the units and love the location.  It is off the beaten path, but I guess tht is not a problem for us since we obviously know how to get to the resort.  Glad to hear that they are updating the furniture. That should make things even better. I also agree that Swallowtail is in a great location, but we really do not have a real need to be that close to Harbourtown.  I am hoping that we will be able to get away to HH for a few days next month.  It would be great to have a look at a Swallowtail unit.  Thanks for your help.

2Blessed


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2011)

One more vote for Spicebush, we enjoyed the townhouse feel and the location of pool behind the villas.


----------

